# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần Cứng|Driver >  Tại sao vậy>>>>>

## chungcuhanoi

khi mình cho đĩa cd trắng vào ổ cd room thì thấy ổ đĩa không có tín hiệu, vậy sao mình burn đĩa ra được, ai biết xin chỉ dùm!!!:emlaugh:

----------


## tradaquanmobi

> khi mình cho đĩa cd trắng vào ổ cd room thì thấy ổ đĩa không có tín hiệu, vậy sao mình burn đĩa ra được, ai biết xin chỉ dùm!!!:emlaugh:


có thể cd room của bạn bị lỗi rùi

----------


## chotoidi

đĩa cd mà lỗi thì vẫn có tín hiệu bạn ạ, do ổ đĩa là cái chắc.

----------


## stylehanquoc

- chữ rom trong cd-rom là viết tắt của *r*ead *o*nly *m*emory nghĩa là bộ nhớ chỉ đọc.ổ cd-rom hay viết tắt là cd-r thì chỉ đọc được đĩa cd thôi bạn.không ghi đĩa được
- còn về việc không có tín hiệu gì bạn xem lại xem giắc cắm của ổ đĩa.bạn nói rõ ra là nó bị làm sao.bạn nói thế chưa rõ lắm.thân!

----------


## chucvn

oái, đọc lầm câu hỏi, sr nhá,vũ đức nói đúng rồi đó

----------


## pu6511

cái đó thì chắc chắn là không ghi được đĩa rồi vì đó là ổ đọc chứ không phải ổ ghi kể cả có tín hiệu đi chăng nữa thì cũng không ghi đc đâu bạn ạ

----------


## seosgnl001

có thể ổ đĩa của bạn là loại dvd nó chỉ đọc được dvd; nên bạn cho cd vào nên nó không đọc được chăng?

----------


## quanghuyz2007

> có thể ổ đĩa của bạn là loại dvd nó chỉ đọc được dvd; nên bạn cho cd vào nên nó không đọc được chăng?


cái này thì bạn nhầm rồi làm gì có chuyện ổ dvd không đọc đc đĩa cd chứ thường thì ổ dvd phải đọc đc đĩa cd

----------


## slight_wind01

à à đúng là mình nhầm thật; chỉ có ổ cd mới không đọc được dvd ặc ặc!

----------


## buicuong139

anh vuduc nói chính xác ổ cd ko ghi đc bạn ơi, nên mua ổ dvd ^^!

----------


## quanvm

mua ổ dvd thì cũng chưa chắc đã ghi được đâu bạn ạ vì phải chọn đúng ổ dvd rw thì mới cả ghi cả đọc đc đó nhé còn ổ dvd rom thì cũng chỉ đọc đc thôi bạn ạ

----------


## seolalen154643

đó là ổ dvd mà, mình đem thử máy khác, vẫn không có tín hiệu đĩa trên ổ đĩa, mình mua 3 đĩa thì cả 3 đều như vậy, kiểm tra hết rồi, đĩa nào cũng đọc, chỉ mỗi đĩa trắng là không đọc

----------


## 4B1601

> đó là ổ dvd mà, mình đem thử máy khác, vẫn không có tín hiệu đĩa trên ổ đĩa, mình mua 3 đĩa thì cả 3 đều như vậy, kiểm tra hết rồi, đĩa nào cũng đọc, chỉ mỗi đĩa trắng là không đọc


bạn vẫn chưa hiểu ah. thì cái ổ đĩa của máy bạn không bị hỏng j cả. nhưng nó không có khả năng ghi ra đĩa trắng. nếu bạn muốn ghi được ra đĩa thì bạn phải mua cái ổ đĩa vừa ghi vừa đọc. giá khoảng 500k-600k j đấy.

----------

